# best indoor strain



## BushyKush420 (Feb 14, 2007)

whats the best strain to grow indoors and is the least stinkyest and the highest thc?? kinda dumb ? but id like that if possible? :48:


----------



## Brouli (Feb 14, 2007)

Lowryder # 2


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 15, 2007)

*Well i would have to say White Widow. Doesn't smell that bad during flower and the weed is just flat out killer. The best IMHO. :aok: *


----------



## GOTGRAPES? (Feb 15, 2007)

yea ive grew white widow indoors. had really good results and a pretty high yield.


----------



## BushyKush420 (Mar 15, 2007)

im also looking for an outdoor strain, that is the best yeild of course  but also lowest maintenance, and is ok in the central part of the U.S., you know, able to deal well with that kind of wheather. (very forgiving) or better dealings with stress??

maybe sounds wierd but i dont want to put a strain out that will die off in a week cuz its not able to adapt to the wheather.. im sure you guys and or gals will know whats up??

hit me back asap id like to get sum ladies out this season, i might be to late.. but oh well im goin to be cloning next week from sum bag seed and see if they do nething for me this season...


----------



## HerbiJesus (Mar 15, 2007)

i don't know any thing about it but i saw a pic of jamaican pearl they grow huge and look amazing. i'll have a quick look for it if i get it i'll post a link.


----------



## HerbiJesus (Mar 15, 2007)

here is a link for jamaican pearl  :aok: 
www.barnaplantgrow.com/jamaicanpearl-p-51.html


----------

